# 6 foot Spider How to



## Mentalist

*6ft Spider*

Today's main project; a new Giant Spider. Can't wait to get her up in the web.

Here's a pic...


----------



## Mentalist

Sickie Ickie said:


> Very cool is an understatement! How to?


I should have taken pictures, but it was really fairly simple.

Materials Needed:

1/8" Peg Board or Hard Board
Faux (nylon) Fur. Preferably on sale.
Bailing Wire or unused coat hangars
Newspaper
Sharpie Marker
Duct Tape
Hot Glue Sticks
1/2" to 1" Foam Pipe Insulation
Poly Batting
Nylon Ties
Black Spray Paint
6mm to 10mm Black Beads
Bead Glue or Fabric Glue

Tools Needed:

Wire Cutters
Scissors
Glue Gun
Small Reciprocal Saw or RotoZip

Building Steps:

1) Draw a "peanut shape" onto the board forming the outline of the spider's body. Draw "tabs" out from the shape, representing where the legs would go. The width of these tabs should equal the i.d. of your foam insulation. The length of the tabs should be about 2 inches.

2) Cut out the spider form.

3) Place the form onto the (fur downwards) fabric. Freehand trace the main body's form, adding a good 2 inches to the perimeter. The tabs are ignored; just trace the peanut shape. Cut out the spider fur form.

4) Fold the fur a quarter inch over the wood form and tack (you don't need much right now) to keep the fur in place. Be sure _not_ to tack the much of the hind end.

5) Fill the head and body with poly batting until they are as fat as can be. Once you get towards the hind quarters, tack a little more, then add more fill. Keep up the process until the hind in completely filled and sealed with hot glue.

6) Now go over the entire fabric to body perimeter with a thick bead of hot glue. Once the glue is hardened, set the body aside.

7) If using bailing wire, accordion fold 3 or 4 lengths and cut. The length of the assembly should be the length of your desired leg size. Roll the wire in newspaper and tightly bind in duct tape. Continue until eight legs are made. Note that not all spider legs are of equal length.

8) Turn your spider body upside-down, once again exposing the under belly. Place one of the legs over the a leg tab, overlapping onto the body another two inches. Use a length of bailing wire to tightly bind the leg to the tab. Use copious amounts of hot glue to cover all exposed areas of the leg onto the spider body. Attach all the wire legs.

9) Using the wire legs (from end to end) as a measurement tool, cut the insulation foam to the proper size. Notch out the end of each foam leg. This notch will be across the diameter and down the length about two inches. This foam tab will, when the step arrives, cover the small length of wire overlapping the body. Set the body aside.

10) Cut strips of the remaining spider fur. The length will be that of each foam leg, and the width half the circumference of the foam's o.d.

11) Lay the strip fur side down onto the table, and the foam leg centered on top. The strip of fur should _start_ adjacent to the notch, which means that it will run past the opposite end of the foam by 2 inches (which is what you want). On the upper edge of the fabric, spread a thick bead of hot glue. Spread a ribbon of glue on other exposed areas of this part of the fabric. Roll the tube over the hot glue, and exert a bit of pressure. Do the same to the bottom edge of the fabric, and then finish the remaining legs. Note: never apply the hot glued directly to the foam; it always goes on the fabric or other substrate first.

12) Thread each prepared foam tube on the spider leg wire-frames until just an inch from the body. Spread a good amount of hot glue into the gap between the leg and body. Using a good deal of force, slide the foam leg against the body and hold in place for a few seconds. Do the same with the rest of the legs. The small about of foam overlapping the body should also be glued down.

13) Squirt a bit of hot glue into the opposite open end of one of the legs, and tuck the extra fabric fur inside. Do the say with the remaining legs.

14) Use the nylon ties to tighten the outer legs to the inner wire frame. Do so at the "joints" approximately 1/3rd from each end.

15) To complete the spider, use the black spray paint to create the markings on the back and legs. Finally, use fabric glue to adhere the black beads to the head of the spider to create the multiple eyes. It helps to trim the length of the fur a little on top of the head before gluing on the eyes.

Hope this was clear.

Michael


----------



## Sickie Ickie

awesome job, man!


----------



## berzerkmonkey

Very nice! Any idea of how much you spent on the project (rough estimate?)


----------



## Mentalist

berzerkmonkey said:


> Very nice! Any idea of how much you spent on the project (rough estimate?)


Probably in the $30 range. A little high, but you can't touch that with a similar quality commercial spider without spending 3 to 4 times as much. The faux fur was the most expensive single component at $15 for 1 yard (3' x 5') on sale.

Michael


----------



## Lagrousome

Great spider there! Can't wait to see her up in her web!!!


----------



## edwood saucer

Isn't it funny when the words "Thats pretty disgusting" is considered a compliment?

Great job!


----------



## Haunted Neurons

Very nice, It looks like it was commercially made. You do good work!


----------



## steveshauntedyard

Wow! Very good work. Someone would think you had spent alot on that just looking at how well made it looks. Great job


----------



## DarkLore

Today's main project? Nice job. I can't wait to see tommorrow's.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Great looking spider. A few more pic would be good. You lost me a bit on the leg assembley. And how much fur did you use( or buy ). I understand I can make it any size I want to but I would like to know the measurements of yours.


----------



## Joiseygal

Wow this spider is awesome. Did you take any pictures of it in the web?

It has been a couple of years since he has been on the Hauntforum. I don't think I will see that picture of this spider in the web.


----------



## fick209

Which is too bad, because I would have loved to have seen the web for that spider, probably best spider prop I've seen


----------



## scarymovie

Wow that spider came out great its huge!!!! You can also add some l.e.d. lights that would be a good effect as well!


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes that spider would of easily gone for $150 in most Halloween stores.


----------



## Allen H

Great post! I will suggest one modification to your instructions. On the bottom of the spider if you left the "tabs" of the foam insulation long, so long they met in the middle of him (about two inches apart) that would help make the bottom of him look finished. I did a bug show last year and it really added to the look.
Look at this pic to get an idea of what I mean, beautiful prop by the way. If you have never heard of it then I also want to tell you about my favorite prop making wire. Its called ceiling hanger wire. You can get it at Home depot and it is a great stiffness for making props.


----------



## Allen H

Oh Oh oh... Another great way to skin this if you dont want a furry spider would be to wrap the legs in black plastic and hit them with a heat gun. It gives a very organic shiny black look.


----------



## Joiseygal

Allen H said:


> Oh Oh oh... Another great way to skin this if you dont want a furry spider would be to wrap the legs in black plastic and hit them with a heat gun. It gives a very organic shiny black look.


Oh Allen I like that idea. It would reduce the cost also. That is definitely something to think about trying. Thanks!


----------



## tot13

Allen H said:


> Oh Oh oh... Another great way to skin this if you dont want a furry spider would be to wrap the legs in black plastic and hit them with a heat gun. It gives a very organic shiny black look.


I've used the heat gun with garbage bags in the past, but I've always dusted with a light coat of spray adhesive before applying the garbage bag. I'm not sure why I started doing this, but from your experience, is it necessary?

There does seem to be one plus from using the spray adhesive. It's nearly impossible to disintegrate the plastic that is stuck by the adhesive. To explain, sometimes I've gotten carried away and melted the plastic to nothing.


----------



## Bascombe

Now that is a good looking spider! I've seen tutorials on animated spiders that had great movement but looked cheesy. If you frankensteined that movement with your finishing details... Well let's just say the police might have to be involved!


----------



## Allen H

I have not found that spray adhesive is necessary, but it does alter the look a bit so if thats the look you want then go for it. It doesn't hurt.


----------



## Daphne

Cool looking spider!


----------



## scabbie

Thanks for the step-by-step how-to. It looks like something you'd buy in a store. Great job!


----------



## shar

Fantastic spider!!!


----------



## HauntCast

The faux fur separates this from other giant spiders I have come across. Great job.


----------



## pagan

I would get kicked out of the house for this... I can get away with about anything EXCEPT spiders/bugs.. That said, it is one freakin COOL spider!


----------



## Rich_K

Great looking spider! I would often wonder if Faux fur would look good as spider hair, it's so real looking! The cost of this project is fantastic too. Thanks for showing how quick , easy and cheap, a giant creepy crawley spider can be to make.


----------



## Bethene

that is such a cool spider, have alawys wanted to make a large spider, but haven't gotten around to it, but this is the best one i think I have ever seen! thanks for posting this!


----------



## Girl of Vlad

I am so impressed, I will attempt this project for the upcoming Halloween! I am excited now! I have looked everywhere for a good spider tut. and this takes the cake. GOOD JOB!


----------



## Just Whisper

I tried to make this spider, but alas, mine just doesn't look anywhere near as good as yours. Mine looks really cheesy. I was not able to follow your instructions exactly and had to use the materials I had on hand. I also could not find the nice fur you used and had to get a shorter brown fur. Blahhhhh! Yours looks so professionally done. Maybe next year I can work on revamping mine. You really did a great job, and the tutorial is also very nicely done.


----------



## debbie5

TELL THAT CHILD TO RUUUNNNNNNnnnnnnnn!!


----------



## divinedragon7

loved it, showed my sister, she hit me cause she hates spiders, good job


----------



## Just Whisper

I am going to try to make this again. Only THIS time I am going to spend the money to use the same materials you did. I agree, I would also love to be able to animate this beauty. Still the best spider I have ever seen, including in the stores.


----------



## tortured_serenity

I need to build a spider for my yard this year the pic. link is no longer working, can someone please post another pic?


----------



## scarynoyes

Not sure if this is what you are looking for but http://www.omarshauntedtrail.com/Props/Prop Idea Files/Spiders/Giant Black Widow Spider.pdf

It is on the Omarshauntedtrail.com page along with all the other Spider links.


----------



## niblique71

This is the one I made. 10' Great Stuff Spider in progress

And here is the Great stuff Spider Finished

.


----------



## tortured_serenity

Thank you. I bought all of my pvc pipe and clamps now i need to figure out how long to make each section of the legs.


----------

